# Cracked coolant reservoir



## smooochy (Jun 7, 2013)

I have a cracked coolant reservoir in my 2005 M6. I discovered it when I replaced my water pump this winter and tried to refill my coolant. Problem is, a new reservoir from a GM parts dealer is like $150. That's just for the plastic box- no one I've contacted has the cap for it (the one with a dipstick), and mine's broken inside my reservoir.

I've been driving around with it like that for a while, and probably lose about a quart/week. I'm ready to replace this damn thing, but I don't know what brand/product to go with. The best I could find are universal fit tanks, but I don't know how universal they are.

Can anyone point me in the right direction to buy a reservoir?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Is it possible to remove the tank, find the crack, and repair/glue it?? Being that that tank is not under pressure, I would expect it to take. You could maybe use the same glue/JBWeld or whatever to repair the dipstick too? Maybe overlap it a 1/4" or so and glue it?


----------

